
Pro Linux systems spelunking - qubit23
http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/146910732262/pro-linux-systems-spelunking
======
noeleon
How random... Having this exact issue on a production system, came to HN to
take my mind off OpenLDAP and find a solution in minutes.

------
ubertaco
Huh, somehow I didn't know about apt-get source. That's _really_ nice.

